# Which muscles do you find most attractive on a guy?



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I know there have been many polls like this before, I even got the idea from an old men's health mag (over 3 million took part in it) but I'm just curious as to what everyone here thinks and I'm sure alot of other guys are aswell.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Woops,Mods- can you add an "abs" option. :fall


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I like the *** muscle the best. opcorn


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

Biceps. Hot, hot, hot!!!


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I would have to vote for the Heart....Without that, he gets cold, turns blue, the blood settles into the lower extremities, and Rigor Mortis sets in.....After a few days, he probably starts to smell bad too..... :hide


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

quietstorm said:


> I picked thighs. I'm probably the only one who will pick this lol. I don't mean real muscular thighs either, all sizes are cool. Just thighs in general.
> 
> Ok, enough thigh talk lol.
> 
> TheEnd.


 :agree Generally I'm not into muscular guys. Nice teeth = a must. I also like hands, and the neck. mmm...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'll select none of the above, since I'm not gay, though Dave does make a good argument for the heart.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Gotta be the abs.


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 28, 2003)

backs, not too muscular or not muscular atall.

I heard somewhere a while ago that someone did a survey on men that other women/men find attractive and they all had the 'Y' body shape. Ie torso is like a Y: wider at shoulders, but then thats not what i meant- i meant backs in general, like quietstorm with thighs.

:lol J/k :banana


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

I love big, strong arms


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

That's how I met my husband. My friend was checking out his biceps and asked my future husband if he was attracted to him or to me! 

Turns out he was checking me out, too.

Suzi


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Abs by far


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

i picked biceps, but really my favorite muscle is that one that's right by a guy's hips-ya know what I mean? I'm sure it has a name, haha. opcorn


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Chest :mushy


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

popcorn said:


> i picked biceps, but really my favorite muscle is that one that's right by a guy's hips-ya know what I mean? I'm sure it has a name, haha. opcorn


hehe


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

ok not THAT muscle, lol. the one that's actually right by the hip bone. oy.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

I chose chest. Nice, firm, ripply chest....


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

can i answer none? i don't like the muscular look at all. i cringe when i see those body builders, i find it gross really. if i had to pick, probably some kind of leg or thigh muscle. i'm usually not attracted to the athletic type. i go more for the intellectual artsy type.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

umbrellagirl1980 said:


> can i answer none? i don't like the muscular look at all. i cringe when i see those body builders, i find it gross really.


same here, i don't particularly like a lot of muscles on a guy. i much prefer a thin or just normal looking guy.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Personally, I prefer the Gluteous Maximus.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

umbrellagirl1980 said:


> can i answer none? i don't like the muscular look at all. i cringe when i see those body builders, i find it gross really.


This poll has nothing to do with being muscular or not. Just which muscle (or area) u find most attractive. This way guys will know what you look for the most.

Biceps is leading right now, that doesn't mean all the dudes are gonna go the the gym everyday untill their arms are the size of their legs, but they'll probably try to tone up their biceps a bit to be a bit more appealing.

personally, i'd like to get so buff that people like you puke whenever you see me


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Scrub Ducky said:


> personally, i'd like to get so buff that people like you puke whenever you see me


Future Ducky?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

That is the most hideous thing I've ever seen.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Regarding the gigantic body builder pictured above, keep in mind that all that bulk just makes his penis look smaller by comparison.

And it looks like he's wearing a marble bag, doesn't it?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

^^
Actually I think roids are known for their shrinkage side effects. Kind of ironic isn't it? :cig


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

rb27 said:


>


that is really scary, it looks like his thighs are about to burst. :hide


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

rb27 said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> > personally, i'd like to get so buff that people like you puke whenever you see me
> ...


 :lol That'd be cool but I don't think I could get like that. Even if I took boosters. My original frame was just too skinny to get like ronnie coleman, brock lesnar, etc. I'll get big, but not quite that big.

This is probably where I'll end up.























I'm not that far away from them. After that, I probably won't be able to add much bulk, just more definition. sigh
itll be good to aim higher though.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ther comes a point where muscles become unattractive.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:agree


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Shoulders, back, biceps....I picked shoulders. 
I prefer an average body type though._


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

biceps


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Back, followed closely by chest


Also off topic, some people have been doing mad thread digging recently.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ old threads are suggested at the bottom of every page- might not be because they are "digging" for it.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Somewhat muscular forearms are attractive to me.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> ^ old threads are suggested at the bottom of every page- might not be because they are "digging" for it.


You=informed, me=uninformed :b thx for telling me


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

Biceps for sure!



melissa75 said:


> Somewhat muscular forearms are attractive to me.


OMG this too!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I find a toned chest very attractive. Abs too.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

This is a bizarre question. It makes me think of bloody, excised muscles lying on that scratchy blue tarp all doctors seem to have. As that image is not attractive at all, I refuse to answer.


----------



## Shy Lady (Dec 18, 2009)

I like it when a guy is nicely toned. If his biceps are nicely toned and he's got the six pack ab thing going on, it's attractive. If he looks like he could win a body building competition then it's no longer attractive to me.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

As a girl, i really don't get the "ripped abs" thing at all.

I love a thick neck, and broad shoulders actually.
But their face/smile is the best part. =]


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

biceps with chest coming in at second place 

like Winter Dave said, heart is most important though


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

what about hair or face? didn't vote cuz I generally don't care that much about those other options.

edit: oops, just realized that it says which *muscles* do you find most attractive...
guess i'd have to go with smile muscles? haha... muscles in general aren't that important to me.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Abs. No ****.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Abs.....which are hard to come by in men my age, so I have to check out the younguns in their 20s. LOL!


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

I would say biceps, but not the 'body-builder' type of biceps that look like they would pop if you stuck a needle in them (blech). I like evenly toned biceps.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

While I am partial to muscular butts and arms, an overall hot bod is what does it for me.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Arms and butt baby. Arms and butt.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I said thighs. I know when it comes to my boyfriend, he has the sexiest around because he does a lot of compound lifts, which work every part of his body. Can't have big, sweeping muscular quads and hams from squatting and deadlifting without the synergists working too; in other words, his thighs show the result of all his muscles adapting (and developing). My boyfriend is so sexy. *Swoon*.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

****, ha, I automatically assumed that this was a poll where I could pick _more_ than one answer so I literally started voting for every muscle group (except for "calves") until I got to 'abs" which was when I realized that I was only allowed to pick one, but I couldn' t decide which muscles I liked the best so I didn't vote.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I feel if this was a thread about female body parts we would only have two options to choose from, how unfair.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Since when is "butt" a muscle? Moreover, how does one excercise it. Actually, don't answer that.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

shoulders


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Resonance said:


> Since when is "butt" a muscle? Moreover, how does one excercise it. Actually, don't answer that.


Gluteus??

There are lots of ways.. I'm currently doing a buns and thighs workout DVD myself, lol


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

quiet0lady said:


> Biceps, biceps, biceps!!! Doesn't really matter how buff or big they are, I just really like that part of a guy's arm.
> 
> Originally Posted by Star Zero:
> As a girl, i really don't get the "ripped abs" thing at all.
> ...


If i wanted to lie on a rock, i'd......lie on a rock!

I prefer guys on the bigger side, not necessarily muscular, either. Big shoulders are nice to have around you. =]


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I feel if this was a thread about female body parts we would only have two options to choose from, how unfair.


Aaaaaand, it happened.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

zookeeper said:


> Aaaaaand, it happened.


:lol

Since that thread doesn't have the option I'll say it here. A woman with nice abs .. mmmmmmmm beats those other two bits any day.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Tongue >.>


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Deltoids, pectorals, abs. I kind of like guys lean and cut rather than bulky.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

A sick back really makes any guy look huge, it's something I admire because my back is lacking, and also it's attractive.


----------

